# power pack



## vic2367 (Dec 27, 2012)

hey everyone
am looking for a power pack for my train around my christmas tree 

the circle is 4' , just got a bachman starter set , but am looking for something more powerful in case of expansion

what would anyone here recommend ?


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

The power pack with the starter set is adequate for that set. I don't know how big you want to expand but I had three seperate loops outdoors which I ran with a MRC Power G 10 Amp pack. It ran three trains at the same time. Do a search for MRC power packs and see if anything else would work for you.


----------



## vic2367 (Dec 27, 2012)

thanks for the reply gramps .

but am trying to control the smoke from the throttle .
if thats possible 
my throttle and has forward/stop/reverse .
cant do anything else


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Your OP was about a power pack, I'm not sure what your post about smoke from the throttle is about.


----------



## vic2367 (Dec 27, 2012)

im sorry ,im kinda confused 
im used to O scale , where the controller can make the smoke stack smokw

im assuming in G scale the smoke is controlled by a battery ?


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

I really don't know anything about smoking locos in G. I didn't have steamers but I have never heard of battery power controlling steam. Battery power was an alternative to track power. You have to plan how big you want to go to determine your power pack. If you stick with the Christmas tree circle you should be good.


----------

